# Beginner Alert!! Nikon-D3100 or D5000 or D5100 or D90 or Canon 1100D or 550D?



## Born@1989 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi guys,

My first post on this forum.
I'm a newbie in the SLR world and planning to buy a DSLR.
I'm in love with the build of the Nikon DSLRs and wud like to buy one.
Budget constraints at around 30k.
I know for that price i'll only get the 3100 with 18-55 kit lens.

But I was wondering if i could buy just the body + 18-105 or 18-135(that wud give me more range and wud be a moderately versatile lens,right?) with it.
In that case I can stretch for max 4-5k more for now.

Then again I would like to know from you guys about other options to make it a little future proof...5000?..5100?...D90(i know the body's costly...but it can use the cheaper AF lenses asit has its own motor...so cost cutting on lenses)
Or should I go for Canon?...lesser price in all aspects.

But I've been bowled over by Nikon's build..i'll have to confess 

Also let me know when wud be the best time to buy the product...as Christmas and New year's is arriving.

Do help.
Thanks.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 1, 2011)

If u really loved nikons build then get Nikon itself....u know people say FEEL is just more important in photography world...the grip, body weight, balance, button placement etc 

but your max budget is max 30+5 = 35k at that price u can get only 18-55 lens kit as 18-105 or 18-135mm cost around 15-16k alone

I give u 2 options 

1. Buy D3100 body only for 24k and check the price of 18-105 in local market without bill...see if it fits ur bill

Else

2. Close your eyes and get D5100 with kit lens ....later u may sell off your kit lens for 4k (within 1st year) and buy 18-105 lens with additional money 



BTW I just loved your homework...made things very easy


----------



## toofan (Dec 1, 2011)

canon 550D without bill will cost your around 32K.


----------



## Born@1989 (Dec 1, 2011)

ha ha...thanx for that...

You've got ur footprint all over the Cameras and Camcorders forum!!...so just followed u around for a couple of days and here I am with my own thread! 

Any idea if prices are gonna drop a bit anytime soon?

Any Christmas or New Year offers??

If I do get to buy 18-105 or 18-135, which wud be better?...i mean the latter's got a greater range, but there must be some compromise on certain aspects(or else everyone wud get a 18-300 and be done with it!)

TIA.

Wishing Sounava and others to join in and give their views too.

P.S : @sujoy --> you're doing a great job in helping other beginners although you urself are one..thanx.



toofan said:


> canon 550D without bill will cost your around 32K.



Without bill means without warranty,right?...that will be as good as picking it up from the grey market.

Isn't that something to worry abt??...what if something's inherently wrong with the cam or lens??


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 1, 2011)

I am just trying my best to help coz here very few active members r there for these threads 

Actually the prices r going up for nikon coz of flood in Thailand where their plant is located...If u r not in very hurry I would say wait for prices to settle down...I hope all will be well around new year

Dont worry Toofan(vimal) is perfectly happy with his nikon 18-105 lens...u can PM him if u want..he is using it for more than 1 year I think.

I too wish Sounava could participate more...he had good technical knowledge

As toofan said u can have canon 550D in gray for 32k...u can grab it if u like...u should always buy gray products from good shops...that way chances of having poor product become less...

u can buy a new cam body and lens in gray as i suggested earlier


----------



## nac (Dec 1, 2011)

If you are OK with online sellers you can get 550D for 34k from ebay, D3100 for 25k from Sulekha...


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 1, 2011)

That sulekha website is the dumbest of all websites...cant find a thing 

@nac please provide link to check the prices of D3100 @ 25k


----------



## nac (Dec 1, 2011)

Even after I give the link, you can't find a thing  Because they don't put enough info. Not only this product, I think every product description is like that...

Looking for the perfect DSLR camera? Get the Nikon D3100 for just Rs. 24,952 - Sulekha Offers

It should come with basic kit. For confirmation, we should call them.

I guess, it was even cheaper than this, like SX130. They were selling at 8195 then 97xx and now at 9215.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 2, 2011)

OMG they r directly asking for payment even without giving any info at all...That could also be body only coz body only is selling for 25k at other places as well

better to call them


----------



## nac (Dec 2, 2011)

Yeah, it was like this when I came across their offer on SX130. I called to get to know the information. 

Yes, it could be just body alone. But it seems like with the kit, because 17% off from MRP should be with the kit. Of course, we should call and get confirmed. 

And a little information. Sulekha is not the seller here. They will send the order to the third party, they will send you the product. I read this online that, a guy bought mobile phone from Sulekha but the seller was "Mobile store" from Bangalore. And the bill amount is higher than the amount he paid (roughly 2k difference) for.

He got all the accessories he would get if he bought it from any other local dealers with warranty.


----------



## Born@1989 (Dec 2, 2011)

Whats in it for Sulekha then??

@Sujoy : i can wait till new year's...no problem.
But I wish to buy it around that time itself.
I dont see any point in waiting after that.
What do u say?

@nac,sujoy : That sulekha offer is valid only for Mumbai? 
Or will that price be applicable if they ship it anywhere in india?...hardly any details on that page and the whole website is a mess!


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 2, 2011)

No I am not liking the idea of sulekha.com 

The MRP on Nikon website is 29950 with kit lens and 24350 body only


@Born@1989 Nikon have published yesterday that supplies will be normal upto march 2012...soo at least wait till new year...I hope u will get a good offer then....hopefully u will get D3100+18-105mm in your budget


----------



## Born@1989 (Dec 2, 2011)

Hmmm...dint get you.
If supply will be normal from March, how will it be a good time to buy at New Year's?

I think i'll have to wait then 

They're giving Canon 1100D + 18-55 + 55-250 at around 35k!!
But i think the lenses are not IS(image stabilisation) type...they haven't mentioned anything else.
What say??


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 2, 2011)

What I ment to say is production has started and it will become full from march...U can definitely buy in new year
Nikon resumes DSLR shipments, full production expected by March 2012: Digital Photography Review

canon 1100D its not a successful model coz of 550D pricing..better go for 550D ...55-250 will definitely be IS model but 18-55 can be or not be IS model...

What r your future plans of buying a zoom lens....if u r not going to invest in anything more this whole year then better get the 1100D+18-55+55-250...pic quality difference is not huge in any model just the features increase...but lens is important


----------



## Born@1989 (Dec 2, 2011)

hmmm...but my heart's with the Nikon 
And its also got the guide mode which wud help me(i guess). Pls share how the guide mode helps in learning basics..does it prompt the user to change certain settings while clicking a pic, or something like that? 

Uhhhhhhhhh....I want a 3100 + 18-105 for 35k!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Pls santa!!!


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 2, 2011)

The guide mode is very easy...but it wont prompt you rather it will make the settings...u just have to choose what u want to do...and it will even give example of the certain settings

But I found it too easy and just used it 2-3 times max even when I was a begginer...but yes 1 thing is good about it..u can check the settings done by camera afterwards and replicate them to learn

U can actually get a D3100+18-105 combo without santa 

U have 3 different choices after you get a D3100 body with bill costing 22k (13k remaining) 

1. you increase your budget by 2k and get a 18-105mm with Bill
2. You will get a 18-105mm lens from gray market costing 13-14k
3. You buy a newly bought under warranty but used lens from some good person/shop for 12k

else by gods grace the price comes down


----------



## nac (Dec 3, 2011)

Sulekha offers applicable across India.

And now price reduced 200 more...


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 3, 2011)

@nac need 2 more help from sulekha.com 

Please find the price of D3100 body and nikon 18-105mm lens


----------



## nac (Dec 3, 2011)

Here you can see the offers from Sulekha on Canon and Nikon... They have different combination (body and lens). I am afraid, they don't have the combination you asked for.

Discount Deals canon^mumbai| Online Shopping Deals| Sulekha Deals

Discount Deals dslr-cameras^mumbai| Online Shopping Deals| Sulekha Deals

Discount Deals nikon^mumbai| Online Shopping Deals| Sulekha Deals

I don't know much about SLRs. What's the exact model of that lens (18-105) like AF-S/VR/f1.8/G/f1.8/D etc.

I would like to know about SLRs and lens. But when I visited Nikon site, I found more lens than the compact cameras. It's confusing


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks nac 

I would advice to everyone to wait for somedays for price to come down...


----------

